# My new Noweigian Forest Cat x Bengal



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Yup. Now I didn't go out looking for another Cat. I never do.
But a friend who has a pup from me, her sister was having to get rid due to be preg with twins and having 3 kids already so she parted with her 3 cats. My mate has the 2 others but can only afford the insurance on 2 and her dog.
So she asked me, sent me a pic etc.
Well, Norweigian Forest Cats are a breed that I have adored since Childhood! I just always have.
Bengals, not a fan of the noise. But he is soooo quiet! In fact he makes no noise at all apart from a very quiet squeak lol

He's a Tabby. His feet are very dark coloured and fully furred between the pads. He has a fantastic bushy tail.

Pics in a mo when I get a chance to take off the cam as he is wanting hugs, yes actual Hugs!
His name is Jinx tho Hubby has Just changed it to Jay. He asked him if he likes Jinx or wanted a more Manly name lol


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Ooooooooooooooh cant wait to see pics!

Love Norwegian Forest cats


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

*sits waiting for pics*


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

* wheres pics *


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Give me 2 secs to put them on Photobucket. :lol2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

*taps fingers* i have been waiting ages....at least half hour :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Jay. He's 5 months old.

With Hubby. He likes Hubbys beard lol









Just chillin on a Cushion behind me on the sofa where he still is now, paddling away on his Furry Cushion, Grinning away.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

awww hes beautiful:flrt:


----------



## xChudy (Sep 28, 2009)

im not a cat guy, but he is stunning


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

He's lovely - good mackerel tabby markings.

How old is he - he looks like a juvenile??


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

feorag said:


> He's lovely - good mackerel tabby markings.
> 
> How old is he - he looks like a juvenile??


He is only 5 months old. I do love Mackerel Tabbies. My fave really!
We were just going to take him on foster as he needed urgently rehoming. But Hubby has also fallen in love with him and he was ALL over the kids. He really is a very people cat. Thankfully he is a very quiet cat tho. Nothing Bengal in his Voice thats forsure lol


----------



## izzey (Dec 15, 2009)

He is lovely


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> He is only 5 months old. I do love Mackerel Tabbies. My fave really!
> We were just going to take him on foster as he needed urgently rehoming. But Hubby has also fallen in love with him and he was ALL over the kids. He really is a very people cat. Thankfully he is a very quiet cat tho. Nothing Bengal in his Voice thats forsure lol


Stroke of luck then! :2thumb:

Thought he looked like a youngster - got a lot of growing to do yet then!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice looking cat: victory:, IMO a good blend of gene for a new cat breed. He also has the genes to get a fair size then. As Noweigians can get a good size, I've seen some good size Bengals. Do you know what [F] the bengal parent is ?. Does he like water ?, As both Noweigians and bengals love water. You say he doesn't sound Bengal, But what about energy wise ?. What's a pure Noweigians energy like. Are they go'go cats ? or layed back cats ?.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

They are very laid back cats. They do indeed love water. They can fish aswell.

He is still laid on his cushion, He hasn't moved apart from when I brushed him and he stretched out and rolled over to have his tummy brushed. He loved it.
He is just lay about grinning. Loves being handled and the typical showing pose when held strecthed out, he just purrs and grins and looks sooooo laid back, even happy to be rocked like a baby on his back in my arms lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Have to say I haven't heard that NFCs are laid back cats - not from friends who've bred them.

Climbing curtains and leaping on doors as if they were trees is what I've been told!! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

What a handsome, chilled out lad!!!


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

awww beautifull!! gonn be a biiig cat xx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hes bloody gorgeous:flrt:


----------



## croc&chewy (Sep 21, 2009)

What a beautiful kitty he is :flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

feorag said:


> Have to say I haven't heard that NFCs are laid back cats - not from friends who've bred them.
> 
> Climbing curtains and leaping on doors as if they were trees is what I've been told!! :lol2:


 I ment with people lol 
Climbing curtains and leaping on doors? I thought that was normal for cats lol Or do I just have mental moggies??
Laid back as in they certainly are far from timid. They take everything in their stride because they are bigger than most things lol


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

He's just been outside on his new Harness and lead. Totally not bothered by it at all. He's a very happy cat and this morning all of us have been rubbed scent marked the moment we came in the livingroom. He was so happy to see us. I picked him up and he just hangs his foot paws over my shoulder and softly paddles.


----------



## izzey (Dec 15, 2009)

He sounds like he has the wegie temprement, my tabby wegie will sit like that for hours


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

he`s a stunner, love the tufty bits!

:flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Well, he is now named Godrik. 

He's rolling around on the sofa playing with toys. well he was. now he's sat watching me type and nudging my arm.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> I ment with people lol
> Climbing curtains and leaping on doors? I thought that was normal for cats lol Or do I just have mental moggies??
> Laid back as in they certainly are far from timid. They take everything in their stride because they are bigger than most things lol


Oh I see. Don't think all cats are like that though - I'd like to see a persian cat leaping on a door! :lol2:



Pimperella said:


> Well, he is now named Godrik.


Love the name! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Oh I see. Don't think all cats are like that though *- I'd like to see a persian cat leaping on a door!* :lol2:
> 
> Love the name! :2thumb:


Not a door but my Persian climbs trees, Ive never known one so active and agile:lol2:

I love the name too, I think I need to come and steal him, he sounds adorable:flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

feorag said:


> Oh I see. Don't think all cats are like that though - I'd like to see a persian cat leaping on a door! :lol2:
> 
> Love the name! :2thumb:


lol Persians aren't normal cats tho bless them. they do try to be tho lol




Shell195 said:


> Not a door but my Persian climbs trees, Ive never known one so active and agile:lol2:
> 
> I love the name too, I think I need to come and steal him, he sounds adorable:flrt:


 
He is such a sweetie! He loves being cuddled and Fussed, Not only that, but because Berenm, being Austic, can be a bit full on, Cats are normally warey of him. Not Godrik, He loves the kids. Spent half of today playing with Alex and Beren. And for an hour this afternoon, he was playing Hide and Chase with Alex. She ran upstairs, He ran after her. Then he jumped out on her while she was in her run, she was squealing laughing and ran off, he ran after her, she jumped out on him, he was rolling around on the floor, then they both ran down stairs (and got told off for it aswell, no running downstairs lol) Godrik was most definately playing and having fun and my Daughter Alex was enjoying every moment aswell.
Then Beren was 'training' him to come when called lol And he kept telling Alex off for 'distracting' him while he was having his lessons. 
Not often you get a cat who genuinely loves to be around children and my kids aren't used to it either lol Mu kids are used to 'Don't touch that cat or it will have you!' Being as we normally have Ferals. He has fast become the Kids cat, he's even tried to slink off upstairs and was desperately trying to get in Alex's bedroom and was lying putside her bedroom door. 
He actually dosen't mind having his harness and lead on. And strangely, considering he is half bengal, he hasn't paid any attention to the Conures ( He has been constantly watched believe me lol) Not even interested. He likes catching flies tho.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That all sounds wonderful! You've definitely got yourself something special there! :2thumb:


----------

